
Professional Wiki Spam? - Wiki-PR - fmavituna
https://www.wiki-pr.com/
======
Piskvorrr
Normal wikispam, sold in a wrapper of advertising mumbo-jumbo and weaselspeak
("either it will work or it won't"). IIRC, anyone editing Wikipedia is an
editor - this essentially says "we'll pay someone to do the edit _for_ you."

